# Cutting folding table legs squarely



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I should mention that the legs can not be removed from the table


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

How sturdy of a cutter are you.?
Cutting down table legs are simple if you have steady hands. Use a book placed on the floor by the legs and trace the line around, or use a can or jar with the legs placed inside to trace the line. Then turn the table upside down or on it's side and cut the line with a circular saw.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

just a rhought. Use the paper wrap arpund trick to get a straight line. Then the grinder to cut.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

If they are round, use a pipe/tubing cutter.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

What is the diameter of the legs and are they wood or metal. You said you cant remove them, so I assume they are metal.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I think this is a tip from some magazine. Cut somewhat long and approx. Set on a floor and scribe to the floor. Finish with a belt sander to the line.


----------



## Helmet (Dec 15, 2009)

If you are keeping the table in one place, put a book or something approximating the amount you need to cut off (which someone else mentioned) but make sure to put the table back the same way you marked it. If it will be used in other places I would find a very even surface and mark it from that.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

They are approximately 1" diameter legs and metal.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Got a pipe cutter?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This thread reminds me of the old radio show 20 questions. :laughing::laughing::laughing: Is it animal , vegetable or mineral.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

If this is what I'm picturing, then there are plastic feet that go on the end of the metal tube legs. I assume you can pull the plastic feet off and pop them back on after the legs are cut down. In which case the cut will never be seen and doesn't need to be perfect. I'd probably use a grinder. Just make sure the ends of the legs aren't sharp enough to cut through the feet.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

If they are metal, a chopsaw with a metal cutting blade would likely be your best option. Table saw would work too. That or a pipe cutter as others suggested. 

If they are wood however, pipe cutter wont really do it & would suggest using the table saw. Assuming you can make straight cuts with it.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

senior - LOL 
I thought I gave enough information in my first post but I guess I should have been clearer. Know I know how new posters feel and will take it easy on them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mae-ling said:


> senior - LOL
> I thought I gave enough information in my first post but I guess I should have been clearer. Know I know how new posters feel and will take it easy on them.


We've determined it is mineral so is this table a Sampsonite card table? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

If so, of the tools you have available, your hack saw with a 32 tooth blade would be the tool of choice. A file to square and de- burr would be nice too.


----------



## Spanky Ham (Feb 6, 2015)

mae-ling said:


> I need to cut a folding table down in height.
> The legs are round.
> I have a reciprocating saw, hacksaw and a grinder (also a circular saw, tablesaw, and mitresaw)
> 
> Any ideas on how to get nice even square cuts. Some type of guide for the grinder?


I would normally use a ferrous metal cutting blade in my circular saw for something like that. My little 6-1/2" cordless works great for that type of thing. Since the legs are square you could probably clamp a framing square to them as a straight edge guide if needed. Another option, if you have access to one, would be a portable band saw.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

The legs are round.


----------



## Spanky Ham (Feb 6, 2015)

mae-ling said:


> The legs are round.


Oh yeah, I thought I read that somewhere. Once marked though, you likely won't even need a straight edge for a guide. You'll already be through the table leg and done with the cut before you even have a chance to screw it up. I cut steel pipe and tubing free hand with my circular saw and ferrous cutting blade all the time and it always comes out as straight and square as any chop saw could do.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

Agreed. A circular saw with a metal cutting blade would work just dandy for this task.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

So here is what I did. took off the plastic cap, Used a combination square to mark each leg at the same point. Then used a tubing cutter (The kind used for copper pipes) and yep, It ruined the cutter disc, butt hey are cheap to replace. Then used a file to smooth any rough/sharp edges. Then put the cap back on my now shortened table.


----------

